# No link to higher deaths from Ibuprofen



## odyssey06 (12 Aug 2020)

Early on in the pandemic, there was controversy over the use of ibuprofen after a French health minister advised against the use of it.
Scientists in Britain launched a review to assess ties to the drug and Covid-19.
The Commission on Human Medicines’ expert working group concluded: “There is currently insufficient evidence to establish a link between the use of ibuprofen and susceptibility to contracting Covid-19 or the worsening of its symptoms.”
But a new study, which examined data from eight British hospitals at the height of the pandemic, found that the regular use of painkillers including ibuprofen, naproxen and diclofenac did not increase the risk of death from the disease.
Their study, published in the Journal of Clinical Medicine, examined information on 1,200 patients and found no clear evidence that routine use of non-steroidal inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) was associated with higher Covid-19 mortality.
Researchers from the University of Aberdeen, Cardiff University and King’s College London found the death rate was similar compared to those who took NSAIDS and those who did not.

Separate research is ongoing to determine whether the ibuprofen may actually prevent severe breathing problems associated with Covid-19.
It is hoped a special formulation of the cheap anti-inflammatory drug, to be delivered at a certain point in illness among hospital patients, will reduce severe respiratory illness









						No link to higher death rates from Covid-19 among ibuprofen users, study shows
					

Scientists launched a review to assess ties to the drug and Covid-19.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------

